# Your opinion is welcomed



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I designed this Grab 'n' Go Felted Hat a few weeks ago. I was trying to design a different style but it ended up felting like this and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites because it seems to fit most any head.

I've knitted it in multi-colors and plain. I think the plain needs an adornment. Do you like it with or without the flower?

Thank you for you opinion.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Like it with flower, very pretty


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the simplicity of the unadorned hat.


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

For me, the flower is way too large. 3" dia. is good for hats.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I like both though I think I would prefer the no flower.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I really like it plain.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the idea of an adornment. Maybe something a tad bit smaller? Very nicely done.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't really comment as I personally HATE hats of any kind!!!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I also like the flower but smaller-I bet it looks nice on you


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I love both, with and without. I think the one with the flower is very very dramatic. It would be a fun hat to wear, I think, because it would draw lots of comments from other people. I would definitely wear it if it were mine. Shall I send you my address? LOL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

well, I do sell them at a discount to KP members.

Thank you for your fun comment.



shadypineslady said:


> I love both, with and without. I think the one with the flower is very very dramatic. It would be a fun hat to wear, I think, because it would draw lots of comments from other people. I would definitely wear it if it were mine. Shall I send you my address? LOL


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the one with the flower!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the adornment - makes a real statement. I would wear that in a flash!


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I like the both! The flower dresses it up and without flower, it is more casual.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

I like the adorned hat, but flower seems a bit out of scale. Would also look nice with a large, fancy pin.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it needs a flower or something but smaller.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have purchased study pins to use to pin on adornments but I'm always worried that they will come unpinned and someone will get stuck. I have purchased the locking pins and still didn't use them. So I usually stitch on the flower.



bevvyreay said:


> Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the flower too, but agree,it is a bit too big, a smaller one would not overwhelm the hat.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grace, your hat is lovely. I vote for the flower, but I would make it a little smaller. 
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Personally I don't wear hats unless I absolutely have to, but I think a smaller flower would look better.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the flower. Perhaps you could make it detachable so the wearer could decide whether or not to attach it. You might even make different flowers so it could be changed depending on your outfit. 

I would definitely wear it with the flower.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Another fabulous hat! I love the flower, but maybe make it removable with a pin for those who would prefer it without.


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Absolutely love it with the big flower. All the fashion now I believe.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love, love, love the one with the flower. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat without flower!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I like them both, too!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Definitely with the flower. It is very smart looking. I hope someday soon you will make a pattern available.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Both styles are divine! Could you make the flower removable! Then have the best of both styles? &#128150;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So chic with flowers!!!


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

I vote on a polka dot ribbon band around the hat. Something but not over powering...


----------



## BeadsNyarn (Jan 10, 2015)

Love the hat! very pretty. The flower is nice too, but prefer without it.  your so talented!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Like it with the flower.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


That is a good idea, too.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a lovely hat, I like it both ways, but I agree that the flower is a bit large, for my taste :-D


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think it does need something, but the flower is a bit much. Very nice shape.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

it is understated without the flower. the flower makes it POP! so the hat should reflect what the wearer wants to do - be understated, or make a statement!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Plain!!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely with the flower!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I definitely like the Flower!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I think both of them are really attractive.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

flower :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the idea of a hat band maybe with a smaller flower?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

With the flower, it looks classy.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

GREAT hat -- both ways! If you can, make the flower detachable. The owner might like options for different occasions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is more attractive with the flower but me personally would not wear a flower.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Ammie2boys said:


> I vote on a polka dot ribbon band around the hat. Something but not over powering...


I had the same thought!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Without, different colored flowers optional. Is that possible?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Love it with the flower !


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

With or without, its very lovely!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Both, so I wondered could you make it with the flower, but make the flower detachable, then they are getting two hats for the price of one....so to speak, and you could charge a little extra for the hat maybe? All your hats are lovely by the way.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Southerngirl- I like the hat with the flower best! It's lovely! : )


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

With the flower but I would prefer a smaller one.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Really like both. Would be great to be able to take the flower on and off to suit the mood.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Both are nice but personally l like the plain. Your hats are beautiful.&#128512;&#128515;


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your hat with or without,if it was mine I would like the flower but just a little smaller.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Most definitely with!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I like it with the flower. :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Without - it's elegant on its own.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Why not put the hat on a pin (like a brooch) then it can be worn with or without


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like it with the flower and probably would prefer a cluster of three smaller flowers grouped together.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

I like it both ways! Very cute hat,I would be a no flower but I have friends that would want the flower.Adorable hat either way


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Both are nice. I think I would like a slightly smaller flower but that is just me.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Love it! Could you add a snap. One can wear with the adornment or not!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I LOVE both!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I LOVE both!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Grace, your hats are beautiful anyway you design them.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love this hat and I like it with the flower but my mood would decide if I would wear the flower. How about a detachable flower? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Without.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

without and love the hat


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like it plain.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I like both but the flower really "wows" it.


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

LOVE,LOVE,LOVE the flower, very stylish.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I like it both ways, I also think it would look good with a wide ribbon hat band


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Definitely with flower it just finishes it off nicely.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Where did you get the pattern from - I have been looking for a hat like this for ages!


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

Love BOTH! Anything smaller than the flower shown would take away the "fun and creative" look! The hat without the flower presents a level of "sophistication and formality"! Both are VERY NICE!!!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*SIMPLICITY... clearness, lack of complication.* I like it without the flower. 

Just wondering. _Do you make men's hats?_


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Both versions are great. I would like to see more of a roll brim


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the flower!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love it with the flower. Just Beautiful!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

chubs said:


> I think it needs a flower or something but smaller.


 I agree, it looks better with a little attachment. It doesn't look warm enough for our weather up here though, I like the look of it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the plain one.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> I designed this Grab 'n' Go Felted Hat a few weeks ago. I was trying to design a different style but it ended up felting like this and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites because it seems to fit most any head.
> 
> I've knitted it in multi-colors and plain. I think the plain needs an adornment. Do you like it with or without the flower?
> 
> Thank you for you opinion.


The one without the flower is classy, the one with the flower is cute, so it would depend on the occasion in which one would wear the hat. Make it so you could attach a flower easily and take it off when you wanted to. Or make a few different flowers to have for the hat or objects so you could change the hat to your occasion. That is what I would do. That is if I could knit like that, but I can't, just dreaming.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> I designed this Grab 'n' Go Felted Hat a few weeks ago. I was trying to design a different style but it ended up felting like this and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites because it seems to fit most any head.
> 
> I've knitted it in multi-colors and plain. I think the plain needs an adornment. Do you like it with or without the flower?
> 
> Thank you for you opinion.


The one without the flower is classy, the one with the flower is cute, so it would depend on the occasion in which one would wear the hat. Make it so you could attach a flower easily and take it off when you wanted to. Or make a few different flowers to have for the hat or objects so you could change the hat to your occasion. That is what I would do. That is if I could knit like that, but I can't, just dreaming.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the hat. For me I would like a simple band around it. Maybe even with a simple tie. Hope you understand what I'm saying! Then you could send it to me!!!! Lol! Are you selling the pattern?


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't wear hats, they just look awful on me, I'm really jealous of those who can. I like both plain and adorned, but like others I think it would look better with a smaller flower.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a beautiful hat Grace. I am a person who loves adornments. I like the flower but as others have said, it is a little too big. Another thought would be a 1 inch grained ribbon and attached brooch. I collect brooches so would be able to change with my mood.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Love it with the flower!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

in my opinion, you can mail it to me....poste haste, either/or, don't care, love them both, you could mail both, if ya wanta, i'm okay with that toooooooooooooo.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

With


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone has there own personal preference. Some will like with the flower, others will like it without the flower. I personally like it without.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking hat!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Both are very pretty but like the flower one the best.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I make felted hats (so much fun!) to sell. I make flowers for embellishments but put a pin on the back so a person can decide for themselves. Sometimes the matching flower is put on a persons coat instead of the hat. I love your nice big flower and hope you won't mind if I copy your idea. If a person buys a hat they can pick a flower/pin but I have had young women come and want to buy all my pins. Lol. They put them on their seater or coat.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love it with the flower.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I like both too. Maybe a smaller flower though.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As bevvyreay said it would be great to be able to attach it and wear it either way. I think this is one of the prettiest hats. Well done!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great hat just as it is but with the flower it's perfect!


----------



## Tappinalice (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the flower but agree it should be much smaller. I am trying to felt a hat. Do you have any advice as I have not felted before.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

An I cord or ribbon band, with or without a small adornment on the ribbon band.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the hat, with and without the flower, but I would prefer a smaller flower.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like them both. I have been looking for a nice hat and can't seem to find anything that I think will look nice on me. Are you going to post directions or how to buy instructions?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I like it either without adornment or with the really big flower...the big flower makes it look less serious...and much more fun!


----------



## Tralume (Dec 27, 2011)

I love it with the flower! I think it adorable. I often thought if I would make a hat like this, that I would attach it with either a snap or button, that way you could have several options to change your look. 
(hope that made sense, ;-) ) 

I would be interested in the pattern if you are sharing!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I like it both ways. It is a great design. Are you selling or sharing the pattern and felting directions?


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree that the flower may be a little smaller.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Flower is nice. You made it proportional to the hat. Good eye.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> I like the idea of an adornment. Maybe something a tad bit smaller? Very nicely done.


Agree


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE hats, and your hats are always outstanding!! I started wearing hats (had never worn them before except "visors") when I lost my hair to chemo. I now wear hats a lot, especially "bad hair" days and I want to run errands, etc. I LOVE the hat with the flower! It is fun to me when I get comments when wearing something unusual that stands out. Continued success with your knits and now felted hats, they all are really gorgeous!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

the big flower totally makes the hat!!!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous Hat! I like it both ways. Could you make with the flower attached like a pin, so the hat can be worn both ways?


----------



## Anitalowe1 (Apr 15, 2014)

I like it with, looks very Downton Abbey&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Smaller flower and it would be perfect.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

with flowers! what a great hat!


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

I like both and I thought it cool and different to make the flower oversize....very nice!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I like both versions.

Hazel


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

The flower is fantastic, "styling". Love your felted hats, living here in cold country I find that the felted hats are much warmer than those that are just knit.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the hat and the flower is perfect.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your nice suggestions and comments.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


I agree with bevvyreay - detachable flower and may be a little smaller.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

I like both! Seriously would wear either!


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I designed this Grab 'n' Go Felted Hat a few weeks ago. I was trying to design a different style but it ended up felting like this and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites because it seems to fit most any head.
> 
> I've knitted it in multi-colors and plain. I think the plain needs an adornment. Do you like it with or without the flower?
> 
> Thank you for you opinion.


I like the addition of the flower. The fact that you can change the looks of the hat with an adornment makes it forever "new". You have been my inspiration lately. I'm looking for just the right kind and color yarn to make a hat or two for myself. Thanks for all you share.


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

I would love the big statement flower, it is so cool. And could I please have a pattern or if you sell, can you provide the link as I love it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the flower look! I agree that maybe a bit smaller would be better.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Both are good-but I would opt for a smaller flower, or maybe 3 really small ones in a group.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just adore it with the eye catching flower. If it were detachable one 
could have different colours or designs. The daisy is so reminiscent of Mary Quant - you can guess my age now.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I like it both ways - maybe the flower could be a pin and attached when desired


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I like them both. If the flower is removable (like a pin) I think it would be more flexible for the buyer - I have pins that would look lovely on it.

P.J.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I prefer the flower but would like it a bit smaller. My husbands favorite hat is a felted "mistake". He wears it all winter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Like it with the flower.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

It is pretty plain...but I LOVE the flower


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I designed this Grab 'n' Go Felted Hat a few weeks ago. I was trying to design a different style but it ended up felting like this and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites because it seems to fit most any head.
> 
> I've knitted it in multi-colors and plain. I think the plain needs an adornment. Do you like it with or without the flower?
> 
> Thank you for you opinion.


I like it either way, your work is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it with and without the flower, do you have the pattern for sale?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I love it with the flower, it gives it great style.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like the idea of an adornment. Maybe something a tad bit smaller? Very nicely done.


I'd go along with this - or even two or three small flowers. The shape is great but unadorned it's a little Miss Marples-ish!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks really NICE with the flower.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Love them both.... I would go with the flower but if was put on with a pin, depending upon the mood you could have it on or off.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

janeymae1210 said:


> For me, the flower is way too large. 3" dia. is good for hats.


I agree too big and with the red in the middle of the flower you are limited to what you can wear it with, beautiful job!!!!
Marly


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, since you asked.....
I like it plain, but I think a cluster of three smaller flowers that could be pinned on or taken off would be nice. Or, perhaps a 1" fine knitted ribbon with the bow on the side. Ribbon either the solid black or with a long run thin stripe of the main color just inside the edges.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I like the flower. Or a simple braided band would like nice too.


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it with the flower!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like the flower hat. The flower really adds something to the hat.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

LOVE it with the flower.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Super cute both ways! Make it so the flower is on a pin and can come off, then you have both options!


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Perhaps a smaller brooch for some glitz. I am a hat junky and love the style :thumbup:


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

I prefer plain.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I like it without the flower but maybe that's because the flower seems too big for the hat. It did turn out nicely.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely hat. I like the dark edge contrasting with the beige.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I love, love, love hats and this one is no exception. It's beautiful without the flower, but I think the very large flower makes a statement. Wouldn't want a smaller one, as it's dramatic with the large flower.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the big flower....makes the hat so much more interesting.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I like both of them


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the flower, but much smaller would be better.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> I like the simplicity of the unadorned hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I love the hat-style! :thumbup:


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I like both versions - would very much depend on the occasion xx


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

janeymae1210 said:


> For me, the flower is way too large. 3" dia. is good for hats.


Ditto


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

janeymae1210 said:


> For me, the flower is way too large. 3" dia. is good for hats.


Yes, I too think flower is too large.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

First of all, the hat is lovely. Second, i would not put the large flower on it OR the red center - this would mean that you would have to have a red coat or red scarf to offset the red in the flower. Personally, I would put a small pin that could be exchanged for whatever color coat or scarf the recipient would be wearing. Also my question is, why is the hat bordered in black - kinda restricts the combinations you could have with the hat. These are my opinions only.


----------



## Janie Brockett 40 (Feb 1, 2013)

How about just a ribbon bow on the back or side?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

They are both lovely. Great designer.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

like it with the flower very much.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely with the flower! It's lovely.


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

I like your hat, but without the flower!
Starr Bright


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

BOth are lovely but I really like it with the flower. It is nice to have the option.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I like plain the best, but if it had a flower, I'd like it to be much smaller.

But with the plain one, I could add my own decoration; a pin, or ribbon band, or bow, depending on the occasion.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Lovely, lovely!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Make smaller detachable flowers so gals can adorn the brim with different colored flowers or more than one flower.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Without, the flower is too big I think lovely hat


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The flower is the way to go.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The flower is the way to go.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

either way is gorgeous but i do favor the flower


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

With a flower that is smaller. Pretty!


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

much better with the flower


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

At first I only saw the first hat and I kept thinking it was really nice but it needed something. After reading what you wrote Ithen scrolled down to see what you added. My critique is to make a smaller flower that is fuller 3 layers maybe. You also,could make two more in complimentary colors bordered in black. On the black flower I would place a silver pin/ button? Also I would make a double I cord to attach it to or a black ribbon. Make it all detachable using a tiny bit of Velcro which should stick to wool? Or pin.
With the additional flowers you can make that a selling feature. You could have a whole line of hats in various colors. The next next hat could be In a warmer colors (tan/brown) Just a thought. Good luck. I love the hat shape and have plans to make one. Hope mine comes out half as pretty as yours.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

With the flower...


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> Love both with or without. Is the flower detachable that would be the best of both worlds


 :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it with the flower - very pretty


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it with the flower - very pretty


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Love both. Can you make it so it's detachable for both ways depending on the mood? Don't change the size of the flower.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I like either- depends on the wearer. good job!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the flower!


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Look at magna buttons from thegrommet.com. They would allow the flower to be easily detachable and give it a pretty center. When not on the hat, it could be worn on a coat lapel!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Love it with or without. You do such nice work.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

With the flower! It's adorable!


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hat, I want it!!! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful. I truly wear the one without the flower. I like them both but I think the one with the flower is for someone a little younger than me. I have trouble just making a sock hat, this is something I would wear. Are they for sale and if so what do you charge? I Would love one.

Linda


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely hat! I do like it both ways, hard to pick a favorite. Is there any way the flower could be detachable? That would be like getting two hats for one price! Your work is always perfection!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I like the flower. It adds interest and color!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> I like the idea of an adornment. Maybe something a tad bit smaller? Very nicely done.


Yes just a bit smaller. :thumbup:


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I LOVE the flower one, and the size of the flower is perfect. Don't change it.


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

Maybe a cluster of three smaller flowers rather than one gi-normous one. :-D


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Both ways.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Damama said:


> Like it with flower, very pretty


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I like both. But the flower is just a little large.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

The flower really sets it off!!!!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Like both


----------



## weba (Oct 2, 2014)

I love the flower


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it with the flower, could the flower be taken off when the hat was washed,I wold love to put flower on the hats I send to the prem baby unit,But don't what to make work for the staff,


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These hats are for sale.



littlefox1 said:


> Hat, I want it!!! You did a great job!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for your comment.

Yes, this hat is for sale along with other hats that I have.



Linda Haworth said:


> Wow that is beautiful. I truly wear the one without the flower. I like them both but I think the one with the flower is for someone a little younger than me. I have trouble just making a sock hat, this is something I would wear. Are they for sale and if so what do you charge? I Would love one.
> 
> Linda


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I prefer the plain to the large flower but have you considered pinning a nice broach on the hat?


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Would it be possible to make the brim longer so it could turn up?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful, the flower adds to the prettiness of the hat.. Great job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the flower, but then, I also like it plain. Big help, huh?


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

With the flower....definitely,


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it with the flower


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, your hats are great! I like both hats. After looking at all the comments I think you could have an "accessories" listing so your customers could purchase what they like and add it to their hat. That way they could buy more than one accessory and change it to their outfit. Your work is beautiful! Please PM me with prices for KP members. Thanks


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

if i may -i think the flower should be 2 or 3 different sized smaller ones. yes I agree with out the flower is nice and the colors are good!


----------

